
Buttplug: An open-source software suite for teledildonics - vopi
https://buttplug.io/
======
tristor
This is actually an amazing project. I see they have an extensive list of
devices already supported. People freely discuss on HN all the time about the
security of private messaging between different people online and how
corporations track and use this data against us as consumers, but it seems
people are incapable of recognizing and discussing this maturely when in fact
the same issues are present with teledildonics.

There's a number of very popular remote control devices on the market, and the
security and privacy of users is paramount, especially when proprietary apps
integrate audio and video and these things could be used for all sorts of
reputational damage against consensual users, exactly for the same societal
reasons people aren't taking this seriously.

Having free and open libraries and APIs for handling this stuff and free
universal applications which take user security and privacy seriously is
critical to the advancement of teledildonics in a way which is safe for the
public and doesn't take advantage of consumers.

In VC pitch lingo, Buttplug is "Signal for remote control vibrators".

~~~
phkahler
As cliche as it sounds, maybe sex will be what brings privacy to the internet.

~~~
benburleson
Not surprising at all; people always say sex/porn has brought most of the
advances of Internet technology (at least in the earlier days).

~~~
s1mon
Yep. One of the more memorable NYTimes article titles, from 1994: "Porn, the
Low-Slung Engine of Progress" [https://www.nytimes.com/1994/01/09/arts/porn-
the-low-slung-e...](https://www.nytimes.com/1994/01/09/arts/porn-the-low-
slung-engine-of-progress.html)

~~~
yaktubi
Gotta love the headline

------
yabatopia
I'm a bit surprised how many hardware are supported:
[https://iostindex.com/?filter0Availability=Available,DIY](https://iostindex.com/?filter0Availability=Available,DIY)
. It's like a whole new world of names: estim machine, rabbit, bra vibrator,
twerking butt deluxe, night howler, kinikat ... Even the Microsoft Xbox
controller made the list.

~~~
qdot76367
Yup! If it vibrates, we support it. The XBox controller (and other rumble
gamepads) are probably the most widely owned vibrators, so hey, why not?

I'm still trying to find a bluetooth electric toothbrush with a controls API.
Most of them just have timers. :(

~~~
TaylorAlexander
Qdot did I ever show you, like 8 years ago after some Arse Elektronica, my
thrusting brushless linear motor based sex machine? I designed and built
brushless linear motors from scratch as well as the drive electronics. Anyway
I never made it in to a business and lately think I will open source it all. I
was going to ask for your email but I just discovered metafetish, so I can
post something there. I'll do so in a few days.

Anyway I haven't seen you in 8-10 years but it's good to see you around here!

~~~
qdot76367
TAYLOR

DUDE

WHERE THE HELL YOU BEEN

Yeah you brought it to Jupiter when we met there way back when!

I've been talking about it again lately because more people are building
machines and I was all "Man I wonder what that dude is up to and if he's still
working on that machine"

I'll throw you email at your address in your bio!

~~~
Imnimo
Is there anything more beautiful than seeing two old friends reconnect over
memories of a motorized sex machine?

~~~
foobarian
Not just motorized but with custom built linear motors. Impressive!

------
qdot76367
Hi! Buttplug Project Lead here! AMA!

~~~
Thomas_Lord
I have one more line of questions. I have, um, observed that "cam" sex workers
use teledildonics as a kind of "proof of life". The idea is that paying
customers send signals to a sex toy in use by the performer, whose reaction
reassures the customer that he is paying for a live show. It affords a way of
(apparently) "doing stuff" to the performer in spite of the virtualized nature
of the show.

Two part question:

1\. A sufficiently sophisticated operation could use canned footage to fake
the apparent call and response here. Is there any current research in the
direction of possible authentication methods to prevent such fakery?

2\. What are we to make of the way this form of remote dominance (simulated or
real) has been commodified and put in service of capital accumulation? Are not
the paying customers even engaging in a form of self-domination, helping to
reproduce their roles as wage slaves, by participating in this system of
production?

~~~
qdot76367
1\. This is a topic that actually, seriously comes up often on cam model
forums, and verification of authenticity is, to me, something that is just
completely fucked in terms of even being an idea. Do these same customers get
angry when they find out the movie they just paid to see was fiction?

2\. Are you familiar with findom? Cause that's like, just straight up what
findom is. Literally unbalanced trade of capital as fetish.

~~~
somestag
> verification of authenticity is, to me, something that is just completely
> fucked in terms of even being an idea. Do these same customers get angry
> when they find out the movie they just paid to see was fiction?

I mean, I think they would if they were told it was a live broadcast.

Of all the fetishes out there, I think wanting to view a person in real-time
is one of the more easily understandable ones. I am positive that there are
plenty of people out there who prefer watching a live cam over uploaded VODs,
even if they never actually interact with the model.

I'm sure that cam models are exceptionally concerned about privacy for very
good reasons, and I don't think anyone should be _obligated_ to provide live
verification if they don't want to. But it's not like it's an irrational
request.

~~~
qdot76367
Ah, yeah, that's a better metaphor than what I gave there.

I'm also a bit divorced from the customer perspective in this situation
because I've been working on the industry side for so long, so I have
different expectations and views.

That said, as an implementer of technology of this type, my point was that I
feel like live verification gets EXTREMELY INVASIVE in this context. Once you
start bringing biometrics and really, hard numbers in general into the
voyeurism of camming, it turns into this weird fractal of objectification that
I haven't really had time to really unwrap in my head yet, which I'd kinda
wanna do before even touching implementations of the tech itself.

~~~
somestag
Sure, that's reasonable. Your original comment sounded more like, "Why do
people even care?" but I'm totally onboard with the idea that _actually
implementing_ something like that is very problematic.

From the customer point of view, though, "How do I know it's really them?" is
a reasonable question because they don't really understand the implications of
the answers.

------
duud
Hey nice project. You may want to consider changing domains though

"No .IO domain may be used, directly or indirectly, for any purpose that is
sexual or pornographic"

[https://www.nic.io/rules.htm](https://www.nic.io/rules.htm)

~~~
cdnpal
Porntoken.io has been up for several years with no problems. Also porntoken
was the first project to do teledildonics with the lovense toys through the
Ethereum blockchain.
[https://github.com/porntoken/EthereumDildoMonitor](https://github.com/porntoken/EthereumDildoMonitor)

We had a live model at the late Dennis Hoffs cathouse near Reno with a lovense
in her vajayjay taking ETH porntoken ICO investments in her toy through the
ethereum blockchain.

Porntoken is largely done now, but we had a damn good time making the movies
we did.

[https://avn.com/movies/241591.html](https://avn.com/movies/241591.html)

All the movies on the website still work however.

~~~
irrational
>We had a live model at the late Dennis Hoffs cathouse near Reno with a
lovense in her vajayjay taking ETH porntoken ICO investments in her toy
through the ethereum blockchain.

I'm a native English speaker, but apparently not a native teledildonics
speaker. I can't make heads or tails of this sentence.

~~~
ashtonkem
They got an actress to play with a toy live at a former brothel owners house
to promote their porn related ICO.

~~~
irrational
Oh, so live model means a living-women

late Dennis Hoffs - no idea who that is

cathouse = brothel? because of pussy cat?

lovense - no clue

vajayjay - please don't tell me that is supposed to be vagina, are we still in
middle school?

taking ETH porntoken ICO investments - something about money?

toy - this must be the teledidonics

through the ethereum blockchain - hey, whatever is your kink

~~~
Jaruzel
lovense (Actually 'lovesense') - It's a vaginal/anal wireless vibrating egg
that can be controlled via bluetooth. A lot of Webcam models use them and the
viewers can trigger the vibrations via payment tip.

~~~
takeda
No, license is a brand [1], I don't think they have anything like what you
described

[1] [https://www.lovense.com/](https://www.lovense.com/)

~~~
Jaruzel
Hmm then what am I thinking of?

~~~
rovr138
Lush toy from them

------
egypturnash
I started watching the video of hooking the Trance Vibrator up to Rez Infinite
but I got distracted by the intense wave of, well, pretty much ASMR that ran
up my spine once I saw level 1 on the screen along with its music and now I
guess I am spending a while playing that instead. I shall not say what I am
doing with my second controller or hint a ways I may be enhancing the reach of
its vibrations.

100% analyzation, 99.6% shotdown, 100% support item, one hit taken during
Earth [Tera] - not bad for the first time picking it up in years I guess,
especially on a dim projector with some intense Sensations and Emotions going
through my head as I was dancing with the first level's boss.

~~~
qdot76367
It's such a wonderful game, isn't it?

I got my first copy back on the Dreamcast and PS2 and played the hell out of
it. I wrote my first USB drivers for the Trancevibrator around 2005, also.

When Infinite came out I still played it quite a bit (outside of the context
of making that video heh), and it was like riding a bicycle. A couple of
minutes of getting used to it again and I was back to near 100% on everything.
:D

~~~
egypturnash
seriously, I have it sitting on my PS4 at like 95-100% in everything after one
playthrough when I first got it, except Area 5 because I really cannot be
bothered to run it like 5x in a row to remember all its little tricks. I'll
probably buy it again when I replace this PS4 and there's a re-remake.

If you haven't played Polybius or Sayonara Wild Hearts, I can highly recommend
them - they are both games that stroke their fingers gently across the same
places that Rez tickles.

~~~
qdot76367
Ooooh hadn't heard of Polybius, been meaning to pick up Wild Hearts...

Still wish any other Mizuguchi game did it for me as much as Rez. Never got to
try Child of Eden, Every Extend was good, Lumines and Tetris Effect were ok
but just not quite the same. I think Rez had that combination of perfect
timing and place.

~~~
egypturnash
I suspect it was a matter of budget and collaborators that made Rez work, too,
though I haven’t looked at the crew list of his games with that theory in
mind. Eden was trying to catch the same lightning as Rez but... didn’t.

------
th0ma5
When the Cult of the Dead Cow created Back Orifice, ostensibly a nicer Windows
admin tool / Trojan horse, it had a plug-in system called Buttplugs:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Back_Orifice](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Back_Orifice)

------
vermarish
[https://github.com/buttplugio/buttplug.io/commit/547d4c9ca32...](https://github.com/buttplugio/buttplug.io/commit/547d4c9ca32a9bdf9ad72b89bb4c0618e7e4ec21)

What a cheeky commit message. :)

~~~
qdot76367
I am so glad someone caught this. :D

------
marrowgari
The STPIHKAL reference to the Shulgin's PIHKAL / TIHKAL books is what sold me.
[https://stpihkal.docs.buttplug.io/](https://stpihkal.docs.buttplug.io/)

------
seph-reed
In 2013 I imagined this industry as being the next big thing. Mixed with VR,
Deepfake, and Voice changing tech, literally anyone could be anyone fucking
anyone.

Thank you Buttplug, for getting us closer to that dream.

~~~
whalesalad
Total Recall

------
girst
deldo.el has come a long way since 2009!

[https://github.com/qdot/deldo](https://github.com/qdot/deldo)
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D1sXuHnf_lo](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D1sXuHnf_lo)

~~~
randomstring
Emacs elisp hooks for controlling your sex toys? Yep. The examples are
priceless. For instance tying completion of Org-Mode tasks to various
vibration settings to "provide reward for task completion or motivation to get
it done."

------
Mayzie
People joke, but this is actually really cool! It makes a lot of sense. Nice
work :)

~~~
qdot76367
Thanks! It's been a lot of hard work but it's a super fun project, really glad
people enjoy it. :D

~~~
Yaa101
Hi, I think you do a service to the world, I am a seller of toys, as shop
owner, but was/am reluctant to sell teledildonics just because of security
problems, I will keep a close look on your project to decide if and when I
will start selling them and point my customers to your project. Any chance of
using golang in the future?

~~~
qdot76367
Hopefully once the FFI bindings happen in Rust, yeah! We had someone produce a
Go library right when the project started 3 years ago, but it's SUPER dated
now and wasn't really supported much.

[https://github.com/funjack/golibbuttplug](https://github.com/funjack/golibbuttplug)

~~~
Yaa101
I see... Problem for me would be that updating that library would mean an
investment of all these different devices, and you know they ain't come cheap.
Would it be an option to create a virtual device which could be populated with
the hardware rules of each of these producers, to enable swift creation of
bindings in all sorts of languages without quick aging of code?

~~~
qdot76367
This is something we get questions about constantly, more from the DIY side
(where people want to make < 10 devices) than from manufacturers (who still
aren't sure what to do with us yet). There's a few standards popping up right
now to talk at the device level, I'm hoping to do some writing about those
soon. While my company blog isn't up quite yet, best way to stay in the loop
on that is the project twitter account -
[http://twitter.com/buttplugio](http://twitter.com/buttplugio)

------
endergen
Best logo ever:
[https://buttplug.io/images/squidplug.png](https://buttplug.io/images/squidplug.png)

------
llamataboot
Now we just need an IDE integration plugin for github repos

"you'll get more pleasure when you make a commit that gets this test suite
passing..."

Could be a great mechanism to encourage open source contributions ;)

~~~
qdot76367
I mean if I write a VSCode Buttplug plugin now I guess there's github
codespaces...

------
dang
A thread from 2018:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17781879](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17781879)

------
cosmodisk
Never,ever,even in a million years would I have thought that such a thing
exists. Judging by the number of supported models,seems to be pretty popular
too.

~~~
qdot76367
It's more us digging around places like Aliexpress to find what's out there.
We're just dedicated. :D

~~~
elitistphoenix
Care to name some of the favorite/popular ones? You know... for science.

~~~
qdot76367
For reliability, if you just want a vibrator of some form factor to work with,
go with something by Lovense (except for the Max, which is kinda shit). Easy
to get, just works most of the time, decent ecosystem.
[https://lovense.com](https://lovense.com)

If you just want the absolute god damn cheapest but still computer
controllable wand, the Youou Wand for $16 (I buy these in bulk to give out at
workshops):
[https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07F6XWF2F/](https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07F6XWF2F/)

For strokers, Kiiroo Launch (aka Fleshlight Launch but branding is changing
currently). Not the best thing on earth, but it does the job right now and
there's currently an open source firmware rewrite happening (because there's
some masochist out there that loves reading PIC24 assembly. Yes it's fucking
PIC24 based.)

If you've got a 3d printer, the (currently mostly penile stimulation focused)
OSR2+: [https://patreon.com/tempestvr](https://patreon.com/tempestvr).
Something like $2-8 for plans, 3D printable in about 2 days on a stock
printer, multi-axis movement, vibrate development community and a ton of add-
ons happening.

There's also really interesting DIY stuff happening on the vibrator/small
controls side at:

[https://www.touchyfeely.tech/](https://www.touchyfeely.tech/)
[http://www.bodyinteraction.com](http://www.bodyinteraction.com)

------
Uptrenda
I'm half-asleep and I've got to say reading that title made me do a double-
take and sober up fast. Didn't expect to see something like this on Hacker
News lol (but it is legit innovation / hacking! Seems there's a lot of work
put into this.)

------
deeblering4
Love to make code, code to make love.

------
rtchau
"Teledildonics"... what a time to be alive. Just when I thought we were
running out of new frontiers!

------
NikolaeVarius
I didnt see the DefCon Talk posted on the page
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RnxcPeemHSc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RnxcPeemHSc)

------
aphextron
Shout out to Ted Nelson for giving us one of the greatest words in the english
language.

~~~
qdot76367
So, Nelson gave us Dildonics in the mid 70s, which Howard Rheingold expanded
to Teledildonics in 1990. It's a team effort. :D

------
gchokov
Anyone hiring buttplug developers yet?

~~~
qdot76367
So there's actually a startup behind Buttplug! Mostly consulting focused at
the moment. I hope one day to be able to add job postings. :D

------
enahs-sf
This sounds like some erotic sci-fi come true.

"In a world swept by a pandemic leaving billions unstimulated, teledildonics
kept us together."

~~~
ben_w
Here in Berlin, the unavoidably well-advertised dildo company seems to have
started a poster campaign just for the pandemic. Roughly translated, the
posters read “Keep Calm and Use Dildos”.

~~~
csunbird
(Obvious NSFW Warning)

I am not sure if I get banned for posting this, but is this the company you
are talking about: [https://dildoking.de/](https://dildoking.de/) ?

~~~
ben_w
Yes. I wasn’t going to look to it for much the same reason.

~~~
jlg23
It's a sad comment on society, that this comment is automatically flagged
offensive because it contains the word "fuck". -- paraphrased from fortune
files, offensive section

------
vorpalhex
The io domain is actually for a British Indian Ocean Territory. I know a
startup I worked at had issues being allowed to use an io tld previously, are
there any concerns with the tld given the provacative nature of teledildonics?

Edit: Correction of British Territory to British Indian Ocean Territory

~~~
gnulinux
.io domain is for British Indian Ocean Territory:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/British_Indian_Ocean_Territory](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/British_Indian_Ocean_Territory)

~~~
cgb223
> The only inhabitants are US and British military personnel and associated
> contractors

So wait, all .io domains map to a US/UK military base in the Indian Ocean?

How does that affect privacy...?

~~~
justusthane
In day-to-day usage, it doesn't, at all. Who owns a domain doesn't have
anything to do with where the traffic flows.

If I owned buttplug.io (which I don't, unfortunately), and someone sent
traffic to me (by visiting the website), DNS would look up and return the IP
address of my server, and that's where the traffic would go.

In theory, since the owner of the TLD controls the root DNS servers, I guess
they could hijack the DNS to send the traffic to their server instead. We
would know if that happened though.

~~~
vorpalhex
Actually tlds may have restrictions and can enforce them. This isn't very
common, and most of the past issues with IO has been their very slow time
processing registration requests as opposed to content takedowns, but some
tlds require ssl and others do restrict adult content. Some restrict things to
a given topic (which they get to be the judge of) and others require legal
hoops to register such as proving you're a non-profit.

With the explosion of tlds and those tlds being privately owned, there's a
good chance we'll see more of these problems in the future though right now it
just seems like the owning orgs are just looking for easy money.

------
fortran77
I _knew_ the Rust community would be all over this.

------
aasasd
I really hope that twitterdildonics and twitter_breakcore in your repos can
use the same input and run synchronized.

But actually, running things in another direction, breakcore→dildonics, would
really contribute to me, ahem, dying happy.

~~~
qdot76367
Those are from like, 2007, so they'll need some upgrades. :D

Twitterdildonics came out at SXSW 2007, which was one of Twitter's first major
conferences I think. There's (SFW) demo video from it:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uuKP5viPYRM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uuKP5viPYRM)

~~~
aasasd
Well, I'm now aspiring to the same level of dedication to avoiding eye
contact.

------
ritalbradley
I'm surprised I didn't know something like this existed until now. I think
it's ingenious honestly to open source software for pleasure hardware. I also
learned a new word and I love it!

------
dclusin
Might be patent issues with this:
[https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20151007/11394132469/kicks...](https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20151007/11394132469/kickstarter-
refuses-to-settle-be-silenced-over-ridiculous-teledildonics-patent-
lawsuit.shtml)

~~~
nickff
The patent described in that article (US6368268B1) appears to have expired in
2018.

~~~
qdot76367
Yup, patent expired in August 2018 (I did a lot of research and consulting
work on that, it's a huge story in and of itself). Of course, these days the
landscape is death by a million tinier patents.

------
jhallenworld
No Amazon Echo or Google Home interface? I thought all the IoT devices were
supported by them these days..

[edit:] Well this totally exists!

[https://coolblindtech.com/alexa-is-now-available-for-sex-
wit...](https://coolblindtech.com/alexa-is-now-available-for-sex-with-
lovense/)

~~~
rtchau
Could you imagine the privacy implications? "Hey! It looks like you could use
more fiber in your diet". Then suddenly, you're seeing Metamucil ads all over
Facebook, and you start getting discount vouchers for prune juice in the mail.

------
mhh__
Has the site been hugged to death or has my government decided I'm not allowed
to browse such filth?

------
matheist
> Can support Bluetooth, USB, HID, Serial, and Audio controlled toys.

What is an example of an audio controlled toy?! Does that mean voice commands,
or does that mean some sort of high-frequency (outside human-audible range)
binary channel? I looked but did not see.

~~~
the8472
perhaps the audio port (6.35mm) providing a data channel?

~~~
FeepingCreature
That is correct. (Though usually 3.5mm.)

~~~
qdot76367
The only places we usually see RS-232 (either swing or TTL) over TRS is estim,
funny enough.

~~~
jrockway
My Elecraft KX3 radio's computer link cable is almost the same RS-232 over TRS
pinout that the ET312 uses. I think one pin is different, though, and had to
build a sort of crossover cable.

~~~
qdot76367
Ok, since you're familiar with the ET-312...

You know we reversed the ET-312 to the circuit level, right? :)

[https://github.com/buttshock/mk312-bt](https://github.com/buttshock/mk312-bt)

~~~
jrockway
Yeah I've looked at that a number of times. I always thought it was cute that
they went to so much effort to scrape the part numbers off the ICs.

------
WorldPeas
I don't think I've ever laughed this hard on YC. cheers.

------
jackconsidine
What a shameless plug

------
micheljansen
My first thought was "ouch, what a badly chosen project name" but then I saw
what it was for and it's actually perfect.

------
amelius
If somebody created a chat-app based on this, perhaps it could push WhatsApp
out of the market (cf. VHS versus Betamax)

~~~
qdot76367
Most companies that make consumer hardware distribute their own apps, of
wildly varying qualities. :)

~~~
Nextgrid
Which is why an app that supports _all_ of the gadgets regardless of
make/model could be useful.

------
jdlyga
Spark plugs?

~~~
qdot76367
BUTTPLUGS.

BUTT PLUGS.

BUTT. PLUGS.

------
paulie_a
We have reached peak startup

------
jbirer
Cant wait to see some teledildonics penetration testing expert jobs.

------
manytimesfail
My electric toothbrush is about to get a pretty cool upgrade.

------
Abimelex
could be probably connected to "spankchain" to drive the toys with blockchain
tokens. I see a lot of use cases here :D

------
mtnGoat
I believe the concept of teledildonics is patented, but the owner is a really
cool cat and I bet he would think this is a great idea.

~~~
qdot76367
Patent expired in August 2018, but not before the owner was kind of a dick
with it for decades (allowing a licensing cabal to dictate what was done
around the industry), then died in 2015, after which a patent troll got ahold
of the patent, and sued 8 companies out of business.

Sooooooooo yeah. It sucked.

------
DesiLurker
Well thats a lot of code to anal-ise

------
peterwwillis
Would it be terribly slutty for me to suggest a Peer2Peer protocol? Not
everyone's into Master/Slave connections...

~~~
qdot76367
We're working on WebRTC now. There's still the issue of STUN server
handshaking there but it's Peer-to-Peer after that.

~~~
peterwwillis
What use case are you thinking of? Two peers, or routing through networks of
distributed decentralized peers?

For the latter you could take your existing model and add an extension
"gateway protocol" that would connect servers to servers, and through that
protocol support advanced routing, which would in effect become a distributed
decentralized peer to peer network.

(obviously all that is a lot more work than you need for your use cases, but
it seems like an interesting way to give people sexual agency without either
a) commercial infrastructure or b) potentially unsafe public services)

~~~
qdot76367
Tell ya what, this thread is starting to fall into the ether, so I'll throw
you an email.

Anyone else who happens on this and wants to know more, please feel free to DM
me on twitter or email me, all the info is in my bio.

------
cambalache
Javascript controlling something you put inside yourself or your partner. What
could possibly go wrong?

------
zabeltech
teledildonics made my day!

------
prairiedogg
Open source software really _has_ penetrated every niche.

------
kasperni
I wonder if they do any form of penetration testing?

~~~
downerending
Hmm. Would a security breach count as assault?

~~~
crankylinuxuser
/serious hat

I don't believe there's been a case history yet of "hacking + sex crime", but
many of us in the community believe that this is a strong possibility.

It's one thing to target fintech, or some website, or a general SaaS offering.
However when you're targeting sextech with the knowledge that a hack allows
remote unintended stimulation (read: sexual assault), shows that they intended
the hack and intended sexual assault.

~~~
pmichaud
I get what you're saying in the abstract, but when I try to imagine it
concretely, it stops making sense to me. Eg. a person is using a sex toy and
tries to make it vibrate a certain way, but an attacker has caused it vibrate
a different way. Sure, in some vague sense it's an unwanted type of
stimulation and someone is involved in it that isn't supposed to be. But I
think that scenario tortures the definition of sexual assault beyond
recognition. Am I just not thinking of more obvious cases?

~~~
crankylinuxuser
For example, say someone is in the BDSM scene, and hands their lover access to
a buttplug that they are wearing. The plug is tied to the phone via BT and an
app. The lover can stimulate when they wish. There's intent and consent here.

Hacker shows up on the appservers, causing the buttplugs to continuously
stimulate. There was no consent here, as the consent was _only_ to the lover.
This third party who committed a crime to gain access never had any
permission.

Consent was not there. Hacker used illegitimate access to then physically
commit battery (lay hands or object on person without approval) in a sexual
way.

------
christiansakai
Suddenly we see serious HN commenters become 5 yr olds lol

~~~
stronglikedan
Let's stick with _18yr olds_ , just to be on the safe side, considering the
context.

------
jessehorne
Fork this.

------
rectalogic
Welcome to the Internet of Dicks (IoD)

------
lykahb
If I make an app that posts a FB status every time you use a buttplug, I'll
call it FacePlug.

~~~
junga
May I also suggest ButtFace?

